

Show HN: SecurityOverboard, a job board for information security positions - icanhasfay
http://securityoverboard.com

======
freehunter
This could be really helpful (I'm sitting at work right now as an information
security employee, so I don't want to browse the site too much). I was
recently looking for a new job in information security as an experienced
candidate and many of the existing job search sites really let me down. I know
this is one of the fastest growing segments of the industry, there's next to
no unemployment, and salaries have potential to be incredible. But when I was
looking, there was nothing. Nothing on Monster, nothing on CareerBuilder, and
hardly even anything on Dice. I found more positions by going to a company's
website and looking through their individual openings.

I don't know if it's that companies don't want to post their security
positions or if the existing sites are poorly equipped to meet that specific
need, but it was just terrible. Did I end up at the place I wanted for the
salary I wanted? Sure. Did I end up at the best place I was capable of working
at the highest salary I am capable of earning? I doubt it, because, according
to Monster, CareerBuilder, and Dice.com, there are no information security
positions within 50 miles of Pittsburgh and there haven't been for at least
the past six months.

~~~
icanhasfay
Thanks for checking out the site. I can definitely attest to the difficulty in
finding InfoSec positions on generic job boards as I was in the same position
around a year and a half ago. As you mentioned, most of the positions on those
job boards were either old postings, not actually relevant to InfoSec or
posted through a recruitment agencies. This led me to practically writing
regex's through the sites' filtering systems just to get back relevant
postings. Having run through the problems firsthand, I wanted to try and solve
these pain points by creating a community-driven job board for InfoSec
positions, aka SecurityOverboard.

------
andrewstuart
Needs an option to search by "smokes pot/does not smoke pot"
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/fbi-chief-says-
an...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/fbi-chief-says-anti-
marijuana-policy-hinders-the-hiring-of-cyber-experts/)

------
relampago
Very cool and nice job. I agree with 'freehunter,' AngelList Jobs and Cyber
Coders is pretty scant too.

Will this board include InfoSec positions in operations, marketing, sales, etc
fields?

A non-engineer seeking an in into this industry here, experiencing same
headaches.

~~~
icanhasfay
Thanks! Unfortunately, the current aim is to keep the job board to mainly
hands-on/in-the-field InfoSec positions. However I would have to say that the
companies that do make the job board list would be a much better starting
point for you than scraping around generic job boards for positions.

------
daenney
The name/URL caused me to assume it was a satiric site about throwing security
overboard.

It looks pretty neat, though I'm wondering how you'll make sure the content
stays up to date. Manually crawling or relying on the community to post them
might let you down.

~~~
icanhasfay
Hah, I definitely see how you can get that from the name. I was aiming for a
mashup between Information Security and JobBoard without making the domain
name too long or too bland. I think the site will have to rely on a little of
both for it to really take hold. Thanks for checking out the site.

~~~
draker
You should create a tagline that uses "jumping ship" to play off of overboard.

"Current job making you want to jump ship? Find the security position you want
and get back on board quickly with SecurityOverboard."

~~~
icanhasfay
Hah! Gotta say, that is a great tagline. Might have to use it at some point :P

